# Angelia and Brad pitte in Pune..So what??



## Kiran.dks (Oct 9, 2006)

We all know that lot of fuss about Angelia and Brad pitte visit to Pune is given by media. Is it worth? Times of India is carrying their pics in the front page from past 3 days!! Is it justified? Does it requires so much attention? Now-a-days media is acting to foolish to carry that as head lines. 

What are ur views about it??


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 9, 2006)

Not justified at all!!


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 9, 2006)

wow!
thanks for the update, this is like, the biggest news of the year!
sexiest man on earth graces our lowliness with his greatnessi'm going to faint....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 9, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> wow!
> thanks for the update, this is like, the biggest news of the year!
> sexiest man on earth graces our lowliness with his greatnessi'm going to faint....



I understand your feelings! But is it of that extent for TOI to carry that as front page main headlines for consecutive 3 days???? 

I think u have wasted ur valuable vote!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 9, 2006)

Ain't no way it's justified


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 9, 2006)

Not at all justified.


----------



## nix (Oct 9, 2006)

c'mon our desi pairs can be better...hrithik and aish would kick-ass for sure. and she[jolie] cant be the sexiest..i'm sure there are far better undiscovered pearls...


----------



## spironox (Oct 9, 2006)

now this is what i call a classic argumet

they are here so are the loads of the cameras and yeah i bet there would be people happly grining to get them on to their cam phones too now a days u need to be very careful about this junk phones as many dont need them but just keep the mobile for the classic " i have it " syndrome 

they are mobbed at places i heard thanks to a news channel who goes to places wonder what were they doing when capturing the shots of the poor couple getting mobbed ...simple they were busy taking down the best news !!!


----------



## magnet (Oct 9, 2006)

arra  brad pitt doesnt look sexy to me at all..regarding agelina..c her old movie hackers......she looks tempting but not that stuff u shd run for........
only tomb raider made her famous and that too becoz of all fake dress show off.......
but its the media who need to have brains.......


----------



## Apollo (Oct 9, 2006)

Not justified as far as local media goes.

For the sake of all the pages of celebrity-centred gossip magazines, for the daily bread of gossip columnists and their hounds of paparazzi photographers originating from the West(in particular)... completely justified.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 9, 2006)

After the "prince episode", they need something to create hype.


----------



## anandk (Oct 9, 2006)

their production house had come to see our bunglow for the shoot ! over 50K rent per day, 60 days was their requirement ! anyway one in sind society was selected !


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 9, 2006)

Times of India posted a photo of the pair travelling in a autorickshaw. Radio mirchi interviewed..hmmm..wait not Brad pitte and Angelia, but autorickshaw driver! Sincerely asking questions...
Aap kise mehasus kar rahehe? (How do u feel now?)
Did brad and angelia stop ur auto, then how did u feel?
and all nonsense questions.....  

Thanks God, Autorickshaw Driver didn't say that he kept the rear seat in home safely in a Glass cupboard!


----------



## Root2 (Oct 12, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> I understand your feelings! But is it of that extent for TOI to carry that as front page main headlines for consecutive 3 days????
> 
> I think u have wasted ur valuable vote!



Yeah u really wasted ur valuabble vote...
__________
yeah not at all justified.......


----------



## supernova (Oct 12, 2006)

with so many news channels around there is not much news left to cover...
---prince gets 3 days of live coverage...
---Endless discussion on Sourav ganguly
---One woman falls for his professor and the professor's wife beat her (covered in aaj tak)...!!!
---and all of us know Rakhi sawant now

the list goes on.... hence, why shld brad n jolie left behind.. the CNN guys are after there life.. every now and then they run a story.

I hate to watch news channels now!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 14, 2006)

if the us papparazi can run for them in all continents why can't we bring them in our news for a while much better than will smith of course.anyway we need not discuss this angelina and brad will get their 20 million$ each.
surprised that shiloh nouvel's not shown anywhere.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 14, 2006)

Over Hyped


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2006)

they are just a few miles away from my college with tight security.i attended my fresher party there.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 23, 2006)

nope not at all , n specifically not as times headtilne


----------



## neilsequeira (Oct 23, 2006)

hahahahhahahahhahahha ha ha hahahhahahhahhahahhaha       

Forum Heading - *Angelia and Brad pitte in Pune..So what?? *

who da heck is Angelia hahhahahahhha ha ha ha ha kkkkkkkkk Paani lolz  
Ok Angelina Jolie is Aishwarya Rai like - fake Body Fake Person Fake BF. 
Media is just hogging limelight. But fun is a oxymorn, a metaphor, a lol personified - like i say they hate papparazi, and these people chase them. 
fools .    . Brad Pitt fool  Lolz he left his wife for a cyborg lol  .​__________
Just joking ok lol


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 23, 2006)

Not at all justified!

Media is becoming more and more mean day by day.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 29, 2006)

neilsequeira said:
			
		

> hahahahhahahahhahahha ha ha hahahhahahhahhahahhaha
> 
> Forum Heading - *Angelia and Brad pitte in Pune..So what?? *
> 
> ...



What's there to laugh so much? A small spelling error? huh! If that is the case your overrr-hyyyyyyyyyped laugh is not at all justified!!


----------



## amol48 (May 8, 2007)

@Kiran

Frankly Speaking i did'n notice your spelling error !  And ya there's nothing to laugh at ....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 8, 2007)

neilsequeira said:
			
		

> hahahahhahahahhahahha ha ha hahahhahahhahhahahhaha
> 
> Forum Heading - *Angelia and Brad pitte in Pune..So what?? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 8, 2007)

^^^ Looks like neil was in party mood while posting here!


----------

